# Please read my post on support groups site



## newlearner (Jun 7, 2001)

I just posted something asking for advice and it's on the support group site. I never knew that site existed, so for others like me, please check it out!


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

What happened to this post? I answered it last week and when I went back it was gone.


----------



## Fay (Jan 11, 2001)

It's now in the Meeting Place ForumFay


----------

